# Audi TT vs Porsche Boxster



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

Would you go from a TT to a Porsche Boxster? :? 
Problem is I love my TT  and find it be the best car I have ever had, but with 2 porker nuts
in my family they keep trying to convert me! Would you, wouldn't you? if so what engine size, colour, wheels, spec etc etc? :?
Please help


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Lots of threads and individual posts about this car in the Other Marques (inc' other Audi!) section

Here are two recent ones

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=172222

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=174371&hilit=boxster


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

I wouldn't personally, I have a 3.2 and my mate has a cayman (which is the same engine as the boxter)

don't get me wrong the porsche is a lovely car, but unless it's the 'S' version the looks, the interior and the engine sound on the Porsche don't compare to my TT. It's no different in speed either..


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Done it and wasnt for me ,may be for some Not for me .Found it hard to drive and the minet i drove it out of the dealership I knew it wast what I wanted 3 months later and the wallet a lot lighter I bought a 3lt Z4 that was nice :wink:


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

v800mjh said:


> I wouldn't personally, I have a 3.2 and my mate has a cayman (which is the same engine as the boxter)
> 
> don't get me wrong the porsche is a lovely car, but unless it's the 'S' version the looks, the interior and the engine sound on the Porsche don't compare to my TT. It's no different in speed either..


Even the old 2.7 (base model is now a 2.9) would comfortably beat a 3.2 TT. Come to the corners and the TT would be annihilated. Same for braking.

The 3.2 TT is a slow, undynamic hatchback in a coupe body. The Boxter is a ground up sports car.

Some of the early Boxters look dated and the old 2.5 is a bit pants, but otherwise they are VERY good cars.

Downsides of course would be more expensive to run and less practical.


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

Fred said:


> v800mjh said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't personally, I have a 3.2 and my mate has a cayman (which is the same engine as the boxter)
> ...


In a straight line there is no difference between our cars and I loose him around the bends with the 4WD, maybe he's just a rubbish driver then. However the Porsche does have a quicker quater mile time!

But official Porsche figures said the 2.7 does 0-60 in 6.2 seconds which is not far off the 3.2 anyway!!


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

v800mjh said:


> Fred said:
> 
> 
> > v800mjh said:
> ...


Your friend cannot drive and is changing gear way to early if you can keep up in a straight line. Boxters are spectacular around corners and rapid in the straights.

Forget the 0-60 time for a second as there I will admit the TT does have an advantage. Once moving the Boxter will pull away though.

I dont want to staat a 3.2 slagging match as I do like them a lot and have respect for them, but they are a slow car, certainly slower than the 3.2 engine size would suggest.

A good example would be this video of an R32 (which is a Mk5 so has a lot better chassis that a 3.2 TT) getting spanked by a 12 year old 1.8 litre Honda.






I happen to own one of them Hondas and a good friend used to have a 2.7 Boxter (in GT silver, it looked amazing) and in a straight line it noticably pulled away from me. Equally driven it would have also had me around corners.

Not a direct comparison, but I can confidently say the 2.7 is a faster car all round. On a track it would be night and day.


----------



## ttnortheast (May 10, 2010)

Boxster is a superior sports car to the TT. Certainly in standard guise. RWD, perfect balance, great handling, exceptional brakes, and beautifully poised .... spec wise ... a 3.2S ... steer clear of the early 2.5 cars ... the newer 2.7 and 2.9's are good, especially the latter.

The 3.2s of any year is a good buy, with great throttle response, and adept handling, combined with a good burst of power. I can easily out run any TT on a track in a boxster. To be fair although I've not tried it, i imagine I would be lapping faster in an old Boxster S than in a TTS on most tracks.

It depends what you are using the car for. If you like FWD (essentially) and don't want the dangers or excitement of a RWD car, and if you are happier with slightly dumbed down handling then stick with the TT. You're the one driving it at the end of the day. Personally the TT has grown on me, despite me trying to get my other half to go with a boxster originally. Having just driven a new Boxster S although impressed, I am still plumping for a TT-RS over it .. although the exhaust note, and directness of the Porsche is a league apart from the TT.

Horses for courses ....


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Speaking from experience of my Father having Boxster S's:

The Boxster is a far better handling car
The TT is a far better built car
The TT is a far cheaper car to run
The TT is a far better looking car


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I just depends what u like, I think the boxsters a lovely car and I would buy the newer shape one but the older one wasnt for me I thought the interior was very basic and was short on equipment etc compared with the TT never driven a boxster so cant compare the drive but I'd imagine they'd be more expensive to repair than the TT


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

Haha!!! you are right the Porshe is faster once moving but I was just referring to stop start sprints we have done..where the TT is equal, obviously because of 4WD?!

I do agree that for a 3.2 you might expect a bit more power but isn't this because of the engine weight?!

With that R32 and the Honda, the old Honda's can be rapid!!! my friend has a 1.6 Honda civic E49 I think it is and it is VERY fast, 180 BHP I believe and only weighs around 1000KGS - this is about 20BHP per tonne more than the TT (from memory). It may be old but on paper does 0-60 in 5.8 seconds or so, obviously It will have lost many horses over the years but even that would beat a new model (2.9) boxter or cayman in a sprint (just) probably not on a track though no!!!


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm only comparing a TT to the standard Boxter/Cayman, obviously the 'S' model is far superior and I would upgrade to one of them any day!!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I did.

I sold my 2002 225 for a 2004 boxster s 550. Then returned to a 2005 180 and 2001 225 in 2008 and 2009.

The boxster is significanly better than the TT in all aspects except one: interior. But the boxster also cost 20K more. Just imagine how nice the Mk1 TT would have been had Audi invested another 20K into its performance.
cheers.


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

v800mjh said:


> Haha!!! you are right the Porshe is faster once moving but I was just referring to stop start sprints we have done..where the TT is equal, obviously because of 4WD?!
> 
> I do agree that for a 3.2 you might expect a bit more power but isn't this because of the engine weight?!
> 
> With that R32 and the Honda, the old Honda's can be rapid!!! my friend has a 1.6 Honda civic E49 I think it is and it is VERY fast, 180 BHP I believe and only weighs around 1000KGS - this is about 20BHP per tonne more than the TT (from memory). It may be old but on paper does 0-60 in 5.8 seconds or so, obviously It will have lost many horses over the years but even that would beat a new model (2.9) boxter or cayman in a sprint (just) probably not on a track though no!!!


Yeah 4WD is a big advantage from the line. Not as much as vs a FWD car, but its still very noticable.

The engine is not that heavy for a 3.2, it is however not that powerful. Add the 4WD system and you have a chunky car with not a massive amount of poke.

Take a BMW E36 M3 (13 or so years old), from a 3.2 that was producing 320 BHP, some 70 more than the VAG 3.2.

No doubt VAG could have got more power from the engine, but that would have put costs up and then cars like the R32 would have been too expensive vs their rivals.

Turbocharging is the answer to cheap power, hence why most of the modern 'sporty' cars are going turbo.

Even the next M5 is turbo and BMW said they would never make a turbo M car. It all comes down to money at the end of the day though.

Oh and in terms of the Honda losing power over the years, unless its knackered it will still be putting out the same power. The engines in the early Type-Rs are hand built masterpieces. They have really fancy internals (to deal with the high revs), hand polished ports, special oil spray cooling, exotic materials, even the con rods are tightened up with a micrometer to get them perfect.


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

Another of my friends has a E36 M3 and its very very fast, it is the heavier cabriolet though. IMO I just think the M3 sounds like a weak 125cc motorbike when it hits the high revs, not deep and loud like I was expecting from 340 BHP. I know some people will disagree and are big fans of the 'tinney' noise, it's just not for me - V engines all the way for noise. (MK2 focus RS does sound bloody lovely though too) I've got loads of pice of mine and my mates cars, will have to post them up soon..

Turbo-charging or super-charging?!?! If i had the funds a TT-RS would be sitting on my driveway by now!  performs looks and sounds amasing


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

A lot of the sound is how its been engineered.

The R32 is designed to sound like that, rather than its a direct result of the V.

A 911 GT3 sounds spectacular and thats the same engine layout as a boxter.

An M3 CSL is another good example where a straight 6 sounds amazing. Much better than the R32 in this case.

Lotus engineering have special sound chambers where manufacturers tune cars to sound how they want (how they think their customers want).


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

I've never experienced the sound of a GT3 RS unfortunately  but i have had the please of being in a TURBO whilst it was being ragged around country lanes, SHAT my pants..

off topic, any one know when the next TT meet is or show?? would love to see some others with mods!! I'm in SURREY...


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

Me neither. Plenty of stuff on Youtube though....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ8nwes6 ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT8oXdEe ... re=related


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

I cant view you-tube at work unfortunately


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Can't get the golf clubs & trolley in a boxter. TT no contest :lol:


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

I had a Boxster 3.2S before this TT, I only sold it as it was to expensive to run. I had it 1.5 years and spent say a couple of grand on it. I've had my TT since October 09 and spent almost 5 grand :lol:

Gotta be honest I LOVED my Porsche and it was DEFO faster than my Stage 1 225 (260), but i had the choice and look what im drivin :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

v800mjh said:


> I've never experienced the sound of a GT3 RS unfortunately  but i have had the please of being in a TURBO whilst it was being ragged around country lanes, SHAT my pants..
> 
> off topic, any one know when the next TT meet is or show?? would love to see some others with mods!! I'm in SURREY...


Check the events section mate, there is bound to be something near you 

Charlie


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTQ2K2 said:


> I did.
> 
> I sold my 2002 225 for a 2004 boxster s 550. Then returned to a 2005 180 and 2001 225 in 2008 and 2009.
> 
> ...


My mate has just bought a 3.2s and the interior is shockingly dull.

We've had a couple of races and although he beat me there wasn't a lot in it.

I'd rather have my TT than his 3.2s............


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

i did consider a Boxster berfore i bought mine....
but the TT is LOOKER say no more
its not how quick you get there its what you look like when you arrive


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

Considered a Boxster S for a long while before the TT and during the TT ownership, and the biggest negative things for me were: the interior, the spec, the servicing costs and the way the looks would age over the period of ownership. As such, the TT won over for me as it was a good compromise insofar as for the money i paid for it, i got a newer better specification car with a better interior and driving dynamics that are good enough for me on 95% of my journeys. I think the Boxster is exceptionally wheel sensitive with regards to how it looks, the servicing is prohibitive (and there are no independents close to me), the interior isn't that inspiring, and the styling isn't really as distinctive as I'd like ..... there's always those dissenters that will come out with "oh, a boxster, couldn't you afford a 911?".

I know i've not touched on the driving dynamics etc. of the Boxster, but as I've not driven one I can't really comment. But, I will say the TT is possibly better value for money, and while the Boxster will possibly edge it dynamically "at the limit" I'll be honest, the amount of time I get into "at the limit situations" is massively diminishing due to the nanny state .... so at the minute, I've got my little hatchback in drag, with its little turbocharger, and it still makes me look back when I park it.

Just depends what kind of driving you do, what your expectations from a car are, what your budget it, and ultimately, what floats your boat .... if it's the Porker, then go for it, don't go to the grave with regrets and a wallet full of money!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

burn_the_witch said:


> ... don't go to the grave with regrets and a wallet full of money!


Decision?? No other words required. ^^^

cheers


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a 2002 TT quattro roadster (225hp) and a 2008 Boxster RS 60 Spyder (303hp).










I like both cars for very different reasons and it would be *very unfair* to compare them. A lot depends on which model Boxster you are comparing.

The TT is a beautiful iconic design with a VW Mk4 under the skin. The TT interior design is also second to none. The 987 Boxster is pure sports car and is much more "Form follows Function" than the TT could ever be. The Boxster mid-engine design, suspension, brakes, transmission, and 3.4 litre engine are all superior in performance.

If I had to choose...... My 225 TT wins over any Boxster at 250hp or less, and my TT loses against any 987 Boxster over 250hp.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

BlueTTop nice porker! I had the Boxster S prior to the 3.2 V6TT, different than the 225s. The sound of the flapper opening and 270 (retune) still cannot match the pure breed of power from the Boxster S (not the smaller boxsters non S). I agree, the Porker was a well designed Performance in mind car, from brakes, to especiallinh handling eg today I was in my TT on Germany's autobahn realising that I need to upgrade the stock suspension that even differs to my boxster. The boxster stock was built to handle road autobahns without trouble, the TT had to be reinvented after killing a few owners. They never changed handling instead adding 15kgs & a spoiler. At 245kph today I didn't push it like the Boxster that coped so well at 156mph!!

However, I never kept the Boxster, the TT won me over. After a few years I shall add a C4S or turbo. There are independents that can offer level prices but usually ownership proves double the price of a TT. ....but The best Porker years are 993s, some 964s, the 996 C4s and turbo is super cheap now but not as pretty as good ole 993s!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Shameles plug of aformentioned boxster s 550 and the 180.









cheers.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Shameles plug of aformentioned boxster s 550 and the 180.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plug away!

I only really started taking pictures of my TT! None that I can find of any of my porkers!

Have had DC2s x2. x1 4dr, x1 2dr. Nice starter car, tinny otherwise, very well engineered with perfection over decades to ensure longevity at high revs on double cams and I remember having two stages of Vtec.










I for one enjoy looking back at the dimples, the curves, the internals, everything is detailed and quite ageless!


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm expert and would never to pretend to be, so this is based upon opinion and personal experience. When I lost my TT, I put Boxster on my list of may'be / possibles. I test drove two, and to me, the best part of the drive is to full speed it on a bend (for scary shits and kicks!). The boxters didn't scare me, neither did they take the bends like a TT (the earth will tilt before a TT does) Moreover, Boxter owns don't care for their own like TT owners do


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

As mentioned earlier the TT may not be ultimately as good as the Boxster but at 70/80% in day to day quick driving it is a very good car with far more practicality than a Boxster will ever have.
I use mine as my daily driver/ Tesco shopping trips / nav run rallies/ sprinting /Trackdays etc
It does 30mpg and will hit 100 in 13.9sec so as an allrounder I'm really pleased with it, I would need 2 cars if I used a boxster for the comp bits.
Incidentally, I took a 996 turbo for a thrash around the lanes a couple of days ago and the sensation of how the power and 4wd grip work together is awesome and very controllable    
Graham


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Grahamstt said:


> As mentioned earlier the TT may not be ultimately as good as the Boxster but at 70/80% in day to day quick driving it is a very good car with far more practicality than a Boxster will ever have.
> I use mine as my daily driver/ Tesco shopping trips / nav run rallies/ sprinting /Trackdays etc
> It does 30mpg and will hit 100 in 13.9sec so as an allrounder I'm really pleased with it, I would need 2 cars if I used a boxster for the comp bits.
> Incidentally, I took a 996 turbo for a thrash around the lanes a couple of days ago and the sensation of how the power and 4wd grip work together is awesome and very controllable
> Graham


Graham the turbo or c4s are second to none, built for speed, if they were to create a boxster spyder 4wd then perhaps i would go back. Plus better boot space.


----------



## jeff0000 (Mar 9, 2009)

v800mjh said:


> I'm only comparing a TT to the standard Boxter/Cayman, obviously the 'S' model is far superior and I would upgrade to one of them any day!!


I would have to agree here Cayman S for me as much as I love my TT even the TTRS is not quite there, too expensive and it`s not a Porsche. Too be totally honest If I had the money I`d have the Carrera S above all  
Not the thing to say on a TT forum


----------



## jeff0000 (Mar 9, 2009)

jeff0000 said:


> v800mjh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only comparing a TT to the standard Boxter/Cayman, obviously the 'S' model is far superior and I would upgrade to one of them any day!!
> ...


second thoughts here guys just add supercharge/turbo kit and voila


----------



## jwalker (Apr 3, 2010)

I raced a 911 Cabrio from 65mph to 115 and had just about half to a car on him in fourth gear. Mine is a 395whp 1.8t though...point is his car is ~90k USD and mine 13k USD plus 10k USD for built engine.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Niaz
I fully agree with you the porsche is a fantastic drivers car and the 911 turbo I drove was brilliant and extremely desirable, but we are talking about a different league in terms of cost [smiley=bigcry.gif] - heading towards R8 and R8 V10.
Even the Cayman is well beyond the price of my TT so an R8 is only that much more again.
In my opinion we should just like them all cos they are all classics   
Cheers
Graham


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Graham

This R8 was being driven by a Saudi kid in Geneva:










His friends wrote him a MSG!

The R8 is a league of it's own another favourite collectors item, the once £108k 996 turbo 911 is now £35k, that's great value for money.

The only monstrosity is the Panamera, I know a 28yr old trader in Geneva considering it!!! Avg age tends to be 40s-50s!

After 6hrs on autobahns I noticed that high speed equates to higher possible rate of stone chipping! So next time you hate the law for 70mph understand why there is a logic to protect the TT!

Another fact I found. I would drive the Porsche faster, it felt safe and comfortable at higher speeds on autobahns, add kw variants the TT would as well. This will be my next mod, 25mm drop, tie rods. Vw 4motion rear arbs. I don't want silly stiff like the r32.


----------



## willttqs (Feb 16, 2009)

I started out with a 2005 quattro sport, but found it a bit too dull, there was no real engine noise, and with only the two seats, it might as well have been a convertable. so last year i purchased a 2002 boxster s, that was brilliant fun, if occasionally a bit too easy to get the tail out!! i sold it so that i could have a bit of money in the bank and for practicality reasons. I have now purchased a 2004 v6 manual tt. it does seem a fair bit slower, but looks great, and is very practical. i even quite like the engine noise!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

willttqs said:


> I have now purchased a 2004 v6 manual tt. it does seem a fair bit slower, but looks great, and is very practical. i even quite like the engine noise!


I think you need to consider going down this route: 

http://gottzilla.com/


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Been looking at Porsches recently, I would certianly avoid the 2.5, the most disappointing car I have driven.

But will be looking at 3.2S in the near furture. 

But I would never swap my TT

Can still make me smile after a heavy day at work


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Ah, an age old dilemma it seems! I too looked at a Boxster when going for my 3.2 TT Coupe.

I certainly don't think you can call a 3.2 TT slow! Any car which will do 155mph and 0-60 in around 6 seconds is certainly not slow!

I went for the TT in the end, as like others here, the interior of the TT, slightly more practicality and the fact that the nearest Audi dealer is 12 miles, whereas the nearest Porsche one is 65 miles away. Rear oil seals worried me and generally accessibility of the mid-engined layout, but then I guess if you had a decent warranty it wouldn't be such a worry. Besides, I've had to have a new mechatronic unit on a 30,000 mile TT, although that was fortunately covered by the warranty.

The TT interior is fantastic. Really feels like you're in a very special place and I think it's far nicer than the Mk2 TT. It was bespoke to the TT at the time but the MK2 seems to have alot of carried over switchgear from the A3 and A4. Shame.

Side profile, on at least 18s, and the TT looks superb. It's a better design/looking car that a 'standard' Boxster, although the Spyders in the photos here looks fabulous. I saw one when I was in Switzerland a couple of years ago - the MK1 Boxster Spyder, based on the 3.2s and is was very cool. I would quite like one of those! Out of all the Boxsters these special editions really are future classics. I do think a Cayman could be my next car, now they're coming down in price, or perhaps the newer Boxster, but as it stands, I don't see a second hand Cayman as being worth at least double what my 30,000 mile MK1 3.2 TT is.

A 3.2 TT would only keep up with a well driven Boxster on a back road if it was wet or icey!

Rob

Rob.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

personally no...... before getting the tt i was looking at boxsters... mainly because was like wow I could have a porsche!! imagine that! a porsche at 18! but after seeing a few i was very disapointed!! and the tt was a no brainer!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> personally no...... before getting the tt i was looking at boxsters... mainly because was like wow I could have a porsche!! imagine that! a porsche at 18! but after seeing a few i was very disapointed!! and the tt was a no brainer!


Nobody would insure me as a guy when I was your age, for a Porsche! Group 18 integra type R was induranle so that's what I ended up with, I think it sounds like girls have far lower UK premiums.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Insurance for the boxster was more or less the same as TT for me 1200ish... Yup girls tend to have lower premiums..my partner couldn't get insured on much untill he hit the allmighty 21 

now he brags about his 600 insurance for the tt....:'(


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> Insurance for the boxster was more or less the same as TT for me 1200ish... Yup girls tend to have lower premiums..my partner couldn't get insured on much untill he hit the allmighty 21
> 
> now he brags about his 600 insurance for the tt....:'(


Don't move to Geneva, insurance went up and then there is car tax on the new car value!!! Each year!

But anyone can drive my TT and we pay low 18-22% taxes in total usually. So it balances.

Dam your bf is doing well at 21 and 600! my Porsche when I was in the UK was 425! Full comp.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I would move to a Boxster easily. But it would only be a Boxster S. Black on black with a 6 speed and 19's


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

I love Porsches too but there's not enough of a performance or handling advantage in real world conditions in bad weather on twisty, bumpy roads to justify the push me-pull you looks, dodgy look-at-me image (I'm old enough, just to remember the 80s yuppie bankers), and vastly greater running costs.

Every time this old chestnut gets roasted or pureed, I can't help but caution that the two cars are essentially chalk and cheese in terms of their design brief and evolution. The TT is a volume-production, FWD or 4WD, platform-shared sports coupe and the Porsche Boxter is a low volume, mid-engined, RWD, bespoke sports car. It's amazing that the TT gets considered in this kind of company by potential buyers. Audi set out to design a safe, neutral-handling, high grip turbo coupe that ordinary drivers with average skill could extract benign performance from in real world conditions in an attractive accessible package. To get more out of a mid-engined RWD sports car, you need some skill to deploy it and people who are using the car day-to-day don't want to drive it like they're on a lap of the Nurburgring-Nordschleife to enjoy it and make fast, safe, undramatic progress.

Because the TT is based on the A3/Golf platform, it's easy for a competent DIY owner to tinker with it, replace parts, upgrade or modify it which is a big attraction for people with some disposable income but who are by no means rich. If I had any Porsche I would feel compelled to return to the main stealer for any routine or breakdown maintenance, however slight and would probably be mugged every time by £100 an hour labour.

Anyway, I'm sticking with the TT until I can afford a 911 Targa 4 or whatever it's called now! :wink:

Doug


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Blue TTop...

You wouldn't be interested in swapping lives with me would you? :lol:

No? What, not even just for 6 months?

Doug


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> ...I It's amazing that the TT gets considered in this kind of company by potential buyers. ...
> 
> Doug


Doug,

lots of good points, but above made me LOL. As much as I love my TT and TT's past, IMO, TT is not considered by Boxster buyers....but Boxster is considered by TT buyers. It's a one way street only. :lol: :lol:

cheers


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Doug,
> lots of good points, but above made me LOL. As much as I love my TT and TT's past, IMO, TT is not considered by Boxster buyers....but Boxster is considered by TT buyers. It's a one way street only. :lol: :lol:
> cheers


Hmm, yes. Good point, astutely put in fact! Although I would say that of the people I know (not many, granted) who when shopping for sports cars, considered the usual suspects, i.e. TT, Z4, Boxter, 350Z, Elise, S2000, etc. I know a few who have owned or tried Boxters and stuck with Mk1 or Mk2 TTs. I have made the point elsewhere that the TT in Mk1 form at least does well to get considered in this company by prospective buyers of sporty cars, either new or used.

I think a lot of _potential_ Boxter owners really desire 911 derivatives and would rather stick with something more mainstream unless they could afford something properly exotic. But that's not to disrespect the Boxter at all. There are a lot about though and that's another negative for me. Every time I see a 911, I turn and look. However, I don't pay Boxters that much attention.

Doug


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I've owned a few porsches in the past (356,912, 944, 911s), plus the boxster s. i'm probably in the minority in liking the boxster design more than the 911. i know that's heresy, but I think it is just more sexy, especially the new boxster spyder. 8)


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Doug Short said:


> Blue TTop...
> 
> You wouldn't be interested in swapping lives with me would you? :lol:
> 
> ...


Yes! (but only during winter) :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

TTQ2K2 said:


> I've owned a few porsches in the past (356,912, 944, 911s), plus the boxster s. i'm probably in the minority in liking the boxster design more than the 911. i know that's heresy, but I think it is just more sexy, especially the new boxster spyder.


Tell me about the 356?

I like it, nearly bought it, thankfully I chose for a practical car in the TT. But as a summer hunger it interests me. The older 60s-70s Porsche are no longer of interest to me.

The Spyder looks amazing, but I mat just wait out!! The gf loves the C4S..


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

the 356 was like driving an old beetle. Only faster, stopped quicker, cost 10x to upkeep, and couldn't see worth a sh!t out the back, but ooooo it's a looker!
cheers


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

TTQ2K2 said:


> the 356 was like driving an old beetle. Only faster, stopped quicker, cost 10x to upkeep, and couldn't see worth a sh!t out the back, but ooooo it's a looker!
> cheers


It oozes sex appeal, sounds great! That's what brings me to it one word: unique

I love old cars, classics, like the gulwing. The upkeep I am warned about, but hope to have a barn to take care of any fleet. Lol

Then I see the blasted Spyder thinking yes even better, but no classic appeal! How can u ever be happy?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> > the 356 was like driving an old beetle. Only faster, stopped quicker, cost 10x to upkeep, and couldn't see worth a sh!t out the back, but ooooo it's a looker!
> ...


Buy this one and ship it back home. belongs to a US TT'er on quattroworld.com and is for sale.

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/98714.phtml

cheers


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

One last thought from me...

The Boxter is one of many terrific cars I would be delighted if someone gave me as a gift (or fully expensed corporate incentive say) but no way would I spend my own money one. Most BMWs fall into this category for me. Great motors but overpriced to buy, run and maintain for what they offer. Alfa Romeos are another good example. I nearly wet my pants every time I see a modern Alfa but no way could I stomach the unknown reliability or the depreciation hit 

That's the acid test for me. The TT is less great and Audi is a less prestigious marque, but it's pretty good bang for buck I suppose.

Doug


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

I still hanker after that Porsche so maybe one day - certainly a Boxster in the right colour (really like seal grey) with the right wheels can look fantastic and I too prefer the design to the 911, well certainly the drop top one, and the Cayman to the coupe 911. If it were a 911 I agree the C4S is gorgeous but one thing I really don't like with these Porsches are the interiors, even on the newer ones (although they are better).

Planning to move house later in the year, to one with a garage, so I guess the whole thing will be even more tempting then (that's if I have any money left!)


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

When I go trackdaying if I had a Porsche you would have to be quicker than just about everything else to hold your head up.
In the TT the others dont expect it to go as quick and that gives you (well me anyway) a sense of satisfaction especially when you beat some pretty quick cars  
But I would love to take a 911 around a track :roll: 
Graham


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Graham

Try the C4S first or Turbo, the Awd will help you keep your ass in line.

Otherwise C2s 964, 993 are quite difficult to tame and handle, these older require more revving to gear changing and power shifting whilst you learn how to control drifting the back end. This is the spirit of Porsche driving.

As a first 911 the 996 is the most affordable to run after the 964. Yet not as sexy in appeal to the 993 or 997.

The 993 is NOT a daily driver, it's not comfy whilst a sexy appeal car... I think many TT owners buy the TT 50% on interior and exterior appeal!!! The same can be said for the 993 but it is a legend, so not cheap now.

Investing in a 996 GT3 or 2 is wise, they are superior and Very Fast. PASM helps road useabiliy. These latter models will now hold their values over a 10year period. I have in the past tended to horde my cars, I may do it again. Wisely done you may never lose money on your selection of cars.

Doug interesting write ups and funny.

TT2... I abstain from indecision. It takes me a longer time to know which car gives me the full most incentive to buy... I think the next addition will be a very faster one...


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with the awd theory as I've recently driven a 996 turbo and that power can cause the traction to break mid bend when abused/used so the awd makes it useable but 2wd would be lethal. I drove it in the dry so it got a real good testing, in the wet would be another story tho.
The 997 GT3 would be my choice if I could afford it but for now the TT will have to do
Graham


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Which model TT are you guys comparing > <=?
coupe or roadstar ?
on second thoughts which model Boxster ?

The Spyder ?





Lego


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

lego man said:


> Which model TT are you guys comparing > <=?
> coupe or roadstar ?
> on second thoughts which model Boxster ?
> 
> ...


We have spoken of the Spyder.

Ref which TT model, it's each to our own. Mine is the V6, whilst some other chaps here have other models like the 225s.

Not comparing the R or Coupe really.

Seems to have evolved as to what other car we would want if we had space etc etc


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Personally a Boxster is out for two reasons; it's a 2-seater (can you guess what body style TT I've got?) and there's 4/5th of f*&k-all in storage space to carry stuff around. Depending on how you look at it, that's the same reason sliced/diced differently. There are 3 in my family, and we can get off on holiday in the TTC. But a Boxster? No chance.

And, even though I prefer them, a Cayman would also be out - more storage space, sure, but only a 2-seater. And much as I like 911s they're just not practical enough in the storage department. Which is handy, 'cause I couldn't afford one anyway.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

The Cayman must only be referred to as either the "Gayman" or the "Coxter".

I'm sorry, but after Jeremy Clarkson renamed it on Top Gear, I can no longer call it by it's real name.

Doug


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Personally a Boxster is out for two reasons; it's a 2-seater (can you guess what body style TT I've got?) and there's 4/5th of f*&k-all in storage space to carry stuff around. Depending on how you look at it, that's the same reason sliced/diced differently. There are 3 in my family, and we can get off on holiday in the TTC. But a Boxster? No chance.
> 
> And, even though I prefer them, a Cayman would also be out - more storage space, sure, but only a 2-seater. And much as I like 911s they're just not practical enough in the storage department. Which is handy, 'cause I couldn't afford one anyway.


Lol

I bought an OEM roof rail and then Thule that can carry a huge load 750 litres. Space is everything as well for me, when I go ski too. The coupe is practical. The coupe 911s are then the only answer but Mondo the coupe 911 is affordable to buy eg C4 20k UK £ but it the independent prices are steeper.

All in UK £ based on an Indy RSJ Sport Cars

Clutch change cost
996. 640
993. 765
964. 995
Boxster 986. 650

Service Costs for 48k
996. 405
993. 510
964. 590
Boxster 986. 650

Small services tend to cost from 200-300 £ UK

Newer 987 Clutch change is most at 850, Cayman to Boxster cost is 750.

Servicing for new porkers is much lower. From £200-380!!

BUT beware when something needs changing costs rise, why: because it's a performance car for speed and saftey in mind.

I have had 996 needing new shocks cost £3-4k. My friend last year on a newer 997 replaced the shocks Also due to oil leaking.

For newbies I recommend the 996 C4s or Turbo as all are Awd. But many also go for the 964s yet they are more costly to upkeep.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> The Cayman must only be referred to as either the "Gayman" or the "Coxter".
> 
> I'm sorry, but after Jeremy Clarkson renamed it on Top Gear, I can no longer call it by it's real name
> 
> Doug


Lmao

Nice one Doug!!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Bugger those maintenance costs!  Looks like I'll be sticking with my beloved (and the Mrs.) for some time yet.

Oh, and I quite like Clarkson - as much as anyone can like a bigoted egotistical self-agrandising tosser - but I keep his comments where they belong; in the Entertainment bucket. Don't give a toss what he says about anything, so couldn't give two hoots if the thinks the moon is made of cheese and I've got a 9" schlong. Although how he found out the latter I've no idea...   

Anyway, if the TT ends up being a 'keeper' - and it's looking like that - think I'll go the Thule route and rag the 'nads off her! Although can one rag the 'nads of something one describes as 'her'? Discuss. :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Mondo: I originally bought Thule roof rack, I don't like it. As it presses on the inner rubber of the car. I chose the better designed orig manufactured OEM roof rack, that fits snugly into those roof points. There are a very unique few available on eBay. Thule boxes are great though again eBay reputable high ranked sellers with real numbers & companies. Seems the old Git is drying up lately, hope they find newer blood!!!


----------

